# Jerky question...



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I never seem to be able to cut the "good looking" strips of jerky... I know it all tastes the same but i want to have the long strips... how do you gents (and gals) do it? just need to man up or what?


Also can i just let it air dry? will i get the bend but not break type feel? do i need a smoker? i have used the oven on LOW and it doesnt seem right.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

A couple of things I do. 
- Ground jerky - I like it best anyway. I have a jerky gun where I'll put the ground/seasoned meat and it shoots it out in a uniform strip. You can make it as long as the drying tray you are using.
- Whole meat jerky - approach 1 - Use a steel ruler, or some other kind of devise. Lay the steak or whatever you are cutting, out on your cutting board. Lay a wide steel ruler (Other any other straight, long object) on top of it. Pull your knife along the ruler, cutting a uniform strip. Heck, if you really want, you could use one of those cycle-bar paper cutters. 
-Whole meat jerky - approach 2 - Freeze the meat first. Then run it through a slicer. This is my new favorite way. I got one of the $59 slicers from Cabelas last year and it does great. If the meat is frozen, it'll give you very nice, uniform and consistent thickness strips.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> -Whole meat jerky - approach 2 - Freeze the meat first. Then run it through a slicer. This is my new favorite way. I got one of the $59 slicers from Cabelas last year and it does great. If the meat is frozen, it'll give you very nice, uniform and consistent thickness strips.


This is my preferred way to do it. I prep it fresh, separate into quart sized bags (I found that the gallon sized bags were too big and hard to separate the chunks of meat) and then freeze it. When I want some jerky, I slice it up, marinade it and put it in my dehydrator.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I use approach #2 as well. I have a smoker and a dehydrator and I far prefer using a dehydrator. You can add liquid smoke to get the smoke flavor. I also make certain that I cut against the grain so the meat comes off in bites rather than pulling strips off of it.

I will run all of my ingredients in the blender together and marinade them in the plastic bags. Whatever you like.....salt, pepper, jalapenos, soy sauce,Worcestershire sauce, liquid smoke, brown sugar, meat tenderizer, garlic powder, onion powder, paprika, etc......

Fact is though my favorite jerky recipe is just to soak it in salt brine overnight and then use a lot of coarse black pepper before it goes in the dehydrator. I have also found that I would rather dehydrate a little on the short side rather than doing it a bit too long.


----------



## Huntergirl1014 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yep mark, I believe you just need to man up! Dennis always seems to get it right


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

This is coming from a girl who puts makeup on during the hunt!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi-Mountain makes a nifty board just for this purpose. I have one and love it.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I have one of the cabela's slicers too. The wife gave it to me for X-mas & it works great on my duck & geese. Before I had the slicer I would half way freeze the meat & use a good sharp knife.


----------



## jonnybgood (Oct 15, 2013)

*i like the alf freezing method of slicing /or i grind and dry*



BigMac said:


> I have one of the cabela's slicers too. The wife gave it to me for X-mas & it works great on my duck & geese. Before I had the slicer I would half way freeze the meat & use a good sharp knife.


I like the half freezing method of slicing /or I grind and dry.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

One thing you might consider is using just the round cuts, no grissel,and remove all the fat.These cuts are easy to slice and strip evenly.( depending if you shot in the butt or not)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

So, you have been told about half way freezing it to make it easier to cut into the size strips you want. If drying in the oven, make sure you leave the oven door open to let out the moisture. When I used the oven, I would set the temp at about 160, and put a wooden spoon in the door to keep it open.
Make sure you salt and pepper it good before you put it in the oven.
The brine works very well too like Muleskinner said, soak it over night and then pat it dry when you put it in the oven.


----------

